# Pins 4/18-4/20



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Quick report, driving horrible, weed HEAVY!, water murky to the 33 where it cleared nicely to the mid 40s. lots of 5 to 6 ft Blacktips cruising the wadegut, tried sightcasting baits to them, but they were really spooked? Huge schools of jacks are mixed in with the BTs, theres fish to be caught if the weed will give ya a break. Fletcher and i landed several 6ft class Bts, felt good to finally hit the beach...its been awhile. A few pix.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

So there was weed everywere?? from mi 1 to the 40's??? Was planning on going this weekend!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Those weed pictures are crazy. Those are some huge BTs. Did you get the gender on them? We caught a bunch of big fat female BTs in galveston 2 weeks ago. Awesome job guys.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. That weed looks bad.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

TMB said:


> So there was weed everywere?? from mi 1 to the 40's??? Was planning on going this weekend!


Yes, weed was heavy to the blacktop, but who knows how it will be next weekend, any bodies guess.

Chris, both of mine were pergola females....Fletcher's too, all of them were fixing to be mamas.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Look at the color of that water. It is borderline blue.

Galveston/Freeport surf doesn't look like that very often


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice JR. Looks like you made good out of some fairly tough conditions. Those couple pics are up there with the worst weed pics I've ever seen I think.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone know if the weed situation got a little better down at PINS?????


----------



## cat_king (Mar 30, 2013)

Awsome report water looked good accept that big *** weed mat in the pic. Lol


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

pretty nice black tips !!! CONGRATS!!! The water looks beautiful !!! That sargasum weed up on the beach is CRAZY!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

That weed actually looks better than it was 2 weeks ago. The driving was horrible and the weed was literally waste deep piled up against the shoreline.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That weed actually looks better than it was 2 weeks ago. The driving was horrible and the weed was literally waste deep piled up against the shoreline.


This was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a good report and photo's. A couple of nice heavy BT.


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice hippy!

Erica


----------

